# 1902 Bottle Catalog Tons of PICS Ads



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

Came across this book.  There were a ton of great pics.  I only took about 8.  Great stuff.  Hope you folks enjoy.


 Drug, Perfume and Chemical Bottles 1902


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

It was reprinted in 1967


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

Now to the guts


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

Jars


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

Iron Mould ?


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

Face panels


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

Stoppers


----------



## madpaddla (Sep 10, 2013)

Last one unless folks want more.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 10, 2013)

Gotta love the print versions even if they are compilations. I just don't care for the PDF's I've seen and don't want to try and print them myself.
 Those things are just great to have on the shelf.[][][]


----------



## epackage (Sep 10, 2013)

Unless I'm mistaken about this these are amazing!!!


----------



## kor (Sep 22, 2013)

Those are great!


----------

